# % of Yields



## jjdick (Feb 22, 2017)

Does anyone have a % of yield chart for different meats? Like turkey 40% yield pork butt 50% etc. It would be great info when trying to figure amounts for big groups. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2017)

This may help, it was put up by Brian a while ago.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/attachments/3222

Al


----------



## jjdick (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks for the spreadsheet that is AWESOME I can see that this will be a big help. But I question some of the yield percentages. I'm not a seasoned veteran with the catering so I'm here to learn. But I know for sure I have never gotten a 65% yield from a turkey. I didn't know if some of the members had experience with the different meats to share their opinions or what their yields are.

Thanks again SmokinAL for the spreadsheet I searched all over the web trying to find something like that.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 22, 2017)

I've used that speadsheet alot and the % is pretty spot on. Now that being said I haven't tested with whole birds. I have done turkey breast. 

Now I usually add 10% or so to the total needed to ensure plenty is made for the events.


----------



## David Patterson (Oct 19, 2017)

smokinal said:


> This may help, it was put up by Brian a while ago.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/attachments/3222
> 
> Al


Hello. The attachment isn’t linking to a spreadsheet. Would you please provide an updated link?  

Many Thanks in advance,
David


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 19, 2017)

PM Brian14474, he should be able to get it for you.
Al


----------



## David Patterson (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks Al.


----------

